# Honda 6 cd player



## helprequired (Aug 15, 2010)

I have two cds stuck in one slot. My son removed the unit and all screws he could reach. We still cannot get access to remove the stuck cd's. What else could we do? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

look the cd changer up online.look for any manuals,or disassembly information.honda specific forum maybe?if its a stock honda cd player someone on a honda specific forum may know.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

unfortunatley the elevator inside will more then likely jam, and you will have to destroy the unit to get the cd's out. Once you expose the unit by openeing it up everything must be aligned back in place or it will not work correctly.


----------

